# Please read.



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I did not witness this but my fishing partner did. He was fishing sat.morning at Dutton rd. Around noon he can upon two persons (20-25 years old) with two stringers full of fish, some hogs. When they saw him they got out of dodge as fast as they could. He did not follow them because he was not sure what the limit was. We never keep fish.
Dutton used to be one of my favorite streches. When people PMed me that is where I told them to go. I am fearful now that if you post any locations such as roads, you might be asking that your favorite spot might be overfished to extentison. I will never post any location on this or the south east site again. If said violaters are reading this, be thankful you did not run into me. I would have took lots and lots of pictures of you and your truck to show the CO when he got there.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

As my last post in this section let me say that's a real shame. You are one of the most knowledgible trout fishermen I know Big D and I feel the forum is really losing something with this. I hope all the people on their moral high horse and people who can't respect something somebody shows them are happy. See you out on the water D


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm with you Byron. Outa here


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The site isn't bad, it is a GREAT site. But, as with any popular website, there may be a few bad apples who use it to their advantage to perpetrate some sort of crime (overlimit, from the sounds of it). Don't let that chase you from the site, and it's GREAT members. 

I rarely post about my actual fishing success, or lack thereof. :lol: I enjoy sharing tips and tricks, and general discussions about fisheries. I will sometimes post about real popular places I have fished, because they ARE popular, and any additional people my reports might send there, will just be part of the crowd - ie: Tippy dam, 6th St dam, etc. You won't find me telling about catching wild Browns and Brookies from Cozy Creek (not its real name, and known only to a small group of people I have associated with for most of my life), or a hotspot on a trib that has lots of natural reproduction of Steelhead, where a buddy of mine has been catching LOTS of droppies lately. No need for that.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Its one thing to share a resource with others but another to rape a resource. I won't share the exact locations where I've been catching fish, but I will let people know the general ideas and practices I may use. 

I've been out with a few members and we went to their locations. I don't share these spots with anyone including family. I would expect the same respect for anyone. I was thinking of stopping at a boat launch that we fished opening day(well, night) but I just didn't feel comfortable. I wouldn't have found the spot by myself.

I've learned so much about this site from other people, both fishing and hunting, with everything in between. It's a good site with helpful information and helpful people.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to be losing you D and DE82. I don't want to turn this into last year's "C & R on the Paint" thread, but I will say this:

I don't fault a man for keeping a fish, but size and creel limits are in place for a reason. If these gentlemen were poaching trout they were breaking the law. If they had legal limits of monster trout some people would call it their legal right, others would call it selfish. 

I also don't want to see my favorite stretch over-fished, junked up with litter or otherwise "raped of it's resources". (kudos, Diztortion ). The last time I was out I ran across 4 spots where I had to untangle ~5 yards of line with multiple split shot, gang hooks and dried crawlers hanging from trees and vines.

I caught and released a 14.5" brown on the Paint Sunday. Did it make me feel good? Yup. Was it fun? Hell yeah. Do I feel superior to those who keep their catch? Not even close. But I do know that I am better than any poacher or litter bug.


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

Man if i would have witnessed what you did Big D I would have been poed thats forsure.I dont post where I fish at either it gets way too much pressure as it is.


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah thats too bad that people would do something like that. They're just lucky I didn't catch them. To think that I just released two nice fish just to have someone come along and poach them realy gets under my skin.

I won't be posting anymore on this board.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

finally!!!! i hope people more people follow and STOP posting spots on rivers and lakes all over this state. people just don't get how many douches and lurkers there are on this site, i have never asked people on here nor have i given spots away on the internet, do your own leg work or become friends with someone that does the leg work with you.

stop posting spots and asking for them people.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

turd_furguson said:


> finally!!!! i hope people more people follow and STOP posting spots on rivers and lakes all over this state. people just don't get how many douches and lurkers there are on this site, i have never asked people on here nor have i given spots away on the internet, do your own leg work or become friends with someone that does the leg work with you.
> 
> stop posting spots and asking for them people.


How come you only have 56 posts in just over two years..? That sounds like a lurker to me.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

How do you know that ANY post from this site led to the afforementioned abuse...was it even an abuse? Just saying!!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

foxfire69 said:


> How do you know that ANY post from this site led to the afforementioned abuse...was it even an abuse? Just saying!!


I wondered the same thing. Not that I agree with posting specifics, but I failed to see a direct correlation.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is by far the best site on the internet. This site does not have all the arrogant, chest thumping, know it alls like some of the other sites. Or people constantly putting others down just because they have been doing it longer and so on. People here genuinely try to help other members out with becoming better anglers by sharing their personal experiences and knowledge they have gained over the years. I hope I have contributed just one bit to this great site or helped at least one person on this site. From all the knowledge I have gained from other fisherman on this site I am definitely becoming a better angler. We can all learn from each other.

Moral of the story is dont let a few bad apples ruin your interest in this site. However particulars such as locations to unknown people may cause more harm than good even though your intentions were good and all you were trying to do was help another angler out.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

diztortion said:


> How come you only have 56 posts in just over two years..? That sounds like a lurker to me.


i have a life


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

There was an article on the paint in the Macomb Daily on May 2. I dont think it is just from people posting from here.
http://macombdaily.com/articles/2010/05/01/sports/doc4bdc99f638818579604267.txt


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

quest32a said:


> I wondered the same thing. Not that I agree with posting specifics, but I failed to see a direct correlation.


X3, merely being there does not mean they were site members. 

I also agree with not posting specifics and honestly unless the site member is a long standing member I wouldn't share a whole lot via a PM.

I did get a pretty good chuckle out of the first couple posts though. You gotta admit they read gay as hell, I'm fearful, climb up on my high moral horse, get your camera, lets never post again and gallop out of here, I'm with you.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

uofmguy68 said:


> ....


EXACTLY!! (Nice addendum!)


----------

